# Update auf KDE 4.6.3

## dtmaster

Seid 6 May ist KDE 4.6.3 ja draußen.

Hat das schon jemand installiert? Und gibt es vorteile gegenüber 4.6.2? Wenn man auf 4.6.3 Updatet. Welche kdepim version sollte man dann am besten installieren? Habe Kdepim 4.4.11.1 momentan installiert.

Thx

----------

## Max Steel

Installiert ist es bei mir, aber leider erst seit gestern abend... muss ich mir erst noch anschaun.

----------

## dtmaster

Wenn man sich aber so im git umschaut bei kde und sieht was die seit der einführung von 4.6.3 noch wieder alles gefixt haben traut man sich ja schon fast gar net mehr. ^^

Da würde es bald mehr sinn machen das aller aktuellste zu nehmen. also nen *.9999 ebuild wenn es so einen gibt. Gut dann müsste mana ber auch kde denke ich jeden tag updaten. Macht dann wiederum auch nicht so viel sinn.

----------

## Max Steel

 *dtmaster wrote:*   

> Wenn man sich aber so im git umschaut bei kde und sieht was die seit der einführung von 4.6.3 noch wieder alles gefixt haben traut man sich ja schon fast gar net mehr. ^^
> 
> Da würde es bald mehr sinn machen das aller aktuellste zu nehmen. also nen *.9999 ebuild wenn es so einen gibt. Gut dann müsste mana ber auch kde denke ich jeden tag updaten. Macht dann wiederum auch nicht so viel sinn.

 

Vorallen ist der .9999 nicht immer als besonders stable zu bezeichnen, der release da schon eher.

----------

## dtmaster

So. Alles was ich von kde haben will in keyword eingetragen.

nun aber ein problem. Keine Ahnung wie ich diesen Block weg bekomme:

```
[blocks B     ] kde-misc/kcm_gtk ("kde-misc/kcm_gtk" is blocking kde-misc/kcm-gtk-config-1.3)

Total: 221 packages (220 upgrades, 1 new), Size of downloads: 423,735 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (kde-misc/kcm-gtk-config-1.3, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    kde-misc/kcm-gtk-config required by (kde-base/systemsettings-4.6.3, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-misc/kcm_gtk-1.1, installed) pulled in by

    kde-misc/kcm_gtk required by @selected

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):
```

----------

## Max Steel

emerge --unmerge kde-misc/kcm_gtk

kcm-gtk-config ersetzt kcm_gtk

----------

## dtmaster

wenn ich das richtig sehe fehlt mir dann aber in den systemsettings die einstellung damit die gtk programme besser aussehen.

denn sonst sind firefox und die anderen gtk programme extrem hässlich.

----------

## Josef.95

 *dtmaster wrote:*   

> wenn ich das richtig sehe fehlt mir dann aber in den systemsettings die einstellung damit die gtk programme besser aussehen.
> 
> denn sonst sind firefox und die anderen gtk programme extrem hässlich.

 

Nein sie fehlt nicht, denn es gibt nun die Möglichkeit es direkt in systemsettings zu integrieren. (daher auch der Block mit dem alten Tool)

Baue systemsettings mit USE gtk , und alles wird gut  :Wink: 

----------

## dtmaster

Ok. Das wusste ich nicht. Dieses Thema ist wie ich finde auch schlecht dokumentiert. Oder ich bin einfach zu blöd das zu finden. *gg

----------

## Max Steel

 *dtmaster wrote:*   

> wenn ich das richtig sehe fehlt mir dann aber in den systemsettings die einstellung damit die gtk programme besser aussehen.
> 
> denn sonst sind firefox und die anderen gtk programme extrem hässlich.

 

Ich nutze für sowas gtk-theme-switch... mit qtcurve als Theme.

Aber okay, wie gesagt, kcm_gtk wurde wohl durch kcm-gtk-config ersetzt. (anders kann ich mir den Block momentan nicht erklären).

----------

## dtmaster

kann ich kde eigentlich auf 4.6.3 im laufenden sys updaten oder sollte ich kde bzw. x vorher beenden?

----------

## Christian99

geht im laufenden betrieb. nur kann es probleme geben, wenn du neue programme startest.

und danach auf jeden fall aus und wieder einloggen.

----------

## dtmaster

Super. 

Ok eine letzte Frage habe ich noch. Gibt es irgendwelche Sinnvollen UseFlags die neu sind und die empfehlenswert sind?

PS: Wie immer ist das Forum eine Wucht. Einem wird schnell geholfen oder ein rat gegeben. Ohne euch wäre man das eine oder andere mal echt aufgeschmissen. Auch als erfahrener User.

----------

## Randy Andy

 *dtmaster wrote:*   

>  Seid 6 May ist KDE 4.6.3 ja draußen.
> 
> Hat das schon jemand installiert? Und gibt es vorteile gegenüber 4.6.2? Wenn man auf 4.6.3 Updatet. Welche kdepim version sollte man dann am besten installieren? Habe Kdepim 4.4.11.1 momentan installiert.
> 
> Thx

 

Hi dtmaster.

Habe es seitdem in Gebrauch, und freue mich über den gefixten Bug über das einfrieren des X-servers in Verbindung mit nvidia-drivers, das bei mir mit 4.6.2 Einzug hielt, und auch reported sein soll.

Kdepim ist bei mir nach wie vor auch in Version 4.4.11.1 installiert.

----------

## Erdie

Bin gerade durch mit dem Update. Läuft super   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Hast dich quasi durchgeschlängelt, was Erdie   :Wink: 

----------

## dtmaster

So Update ist durch. 

Entweder kommt es mir nur so vor oder das ganze ist alles etwas fixer geworden.

Es fühlt sich merklich schneller an. Sprich das öffnen von dolphin, systemsettings etc etc ..

----------

## Erdie

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Hast dich quasi durchgeschlängelt, was Erdie  

 

Das Bild ist eine Eidechse auf dem Teppich bei mir im Keller. Aufgenommen mit einem Nikon Nikkor 85mm 3.5 Micro - Nix Schlange   :Razz: 

----------

## Randy Andy

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Bild ist eine Eidechse auf dem Teppich bei mir im Keller. Aufgenommen mit einem Nikon Nikkor 85mm 3.5 Micro - Nix Schlange  

 

Ah so!

Gut dass wir das nun geklärt haben, Erdie. Nun hab ich künftig auch den richtigen Bezug zu dem Bild   :Laughing: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

Das Update auf 4.6.3 (von 4.6.2) hat bei mir im laufenden Betrieb funktioniert, ohne das irgendein Programm Probleme machte. Das war bei früheren Updates ja schon einmal anders.

Positiv aufgefallen ist mir: Anstatt 5:00 Stunden hält mein Akku nun über 6:00 Stunden.   :Shocked:  Das ist mal genial! Außerdem scheint alles etwas fixer zu laufen.

----------

## Randy Andy

Mahlzeit.

Erst seit dem Update auf 4.6.3 steht der zuletzt angemeldete User nicht mehr im KDM Login Screen vorgegeben.

Das war mit 4.6.2 noch gegeben.

Die Einstellung ist nach wie vor ausgewählt unter:

Systemeinstellungen/Anmeldebildschirm/Vereinfachung/Vorausgewählter Benutzer/Vorheriger

Umstellen auf was anderes wie festgelegter zeigt Wirkung, ist aber nicht das was ich mir vorstelle...

Ist das schon bekannt als Regression? Habt ihr das auch schon festgestellt.

Gibt's schon einen Workaround z.B. durch editieren der entsprechenden config_rc Datei?

Gruß, Andy.

----------

